# Parents of kids/teens with Crohns in USA - Market Research



## lila.mann (Dec 9, 2013)

:kiss:Hey everyone! It is great to be part of your group as I also do quite a bit of research with Crohns and parents with children with Crohns disease:

 In fact, I was wondering whether you could help. I work for medefield.com have been asked to find (in the USA) caregivers/parents or guardians of children/teens who have been diagnosed with Crohns to do a telephone interview of 75mins in the beginning of January. This is serious market research about how children/teens are managing with Crohns and what their unmet needs are. You will be paid $100 for your time in cash or vouchers. If you are interested in helping children/teens with Crohns, please contact me as soon as you can. I'll come back to you with the details and you can decide at that point what you would like to do. Thank you so much! Lila

Contact: lila.mann@medefield.com

About medefield
"With unmatched capabilities in Europe, North America, Latin America and Asia, Medefield is a provider of online fieldwork services to pharmaceutical market research, consulting and healthcare communication agencies."
http://medefield.com/WhatWeDo.do


----------



## Sudsy (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I did this study over the weekend and wanted to let US parents out there know that they are looking for a few more people.  It was a 75 minute phone interview with a lovely and skilled researcher.  I actually found it very therapeutic!


----------



## imaboveitall (Jan 7, 2014)

I would be willing to do the interview. Violet would be willing to spend the $100. :lol2:


----------



## Jmrogers4 (Jan 7, 2014)

Would be happy to help


----------



## lila.mann (Jan 7, 2014)

Hello Thank you for coming back to me -Your help is really appreciated! Please email me at: lila.mann@medefield.com for further details. Thank you so much! Kindest regards Lila


----------

